# Swollen Toe



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

hi, Bella has a swollen toe on her front paw, it looks like a pink lump in between her toes. It's only come up this afternoon, I definitely didn't notice it this morning. She hates anyone touching her feet so examining her is difficult but from the brief look I've had I can't see anything in it and it doesn't seem to be bothering her at all, I'm wondering if something has stung her. If it's not gone down in the morning i'l take her to the vets.


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

Poor baby. I hope it's just a bite and nothing worse.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi. When we get our puppies, we play This Little Piggy with them. After a week of doing this many times a day, they learn to let you touch their feet. Also we do a touching all over, looking in the mouth, lifting the tail, moving the legs etc. The vets all LOVE my dogs, cause they are so used to being touched etc, it's easy for the vets to examine them.


----------

